# My wife and family think Im crazy...Am I?



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

So I started prepping basically for any SHTF situation, from a short power outage (Which would not allow us to heat the house or cook) to the end of civilization. I dont have any particular worries but I want to be as preppared as possible. My wife and family keep saying its crazy and not normal. I think they are living in a fantasy where everything will just keep going how it is and nothing bad will ever happen. IDK, its just hard to get my point across to them without being called crazy, any advice guys?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

She is right, you are absolutely insane without any doubt... 

You have to be crazy to not rely on the government for help, or distrust the government

Oh your wife will maintain that you're nuts until those preps actually save her ass


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The answer is yes.

I don't do things that are overly obvious. I try and have to keep things normal looking because I only rent. So its cases of water for portion control and because its something I can use every day. They were just four cases for ten dollars on sale at the grocery store. 
Add to that fishing and camping gear. I try not to go overboard. I have a truck but its not an m35a2


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My husband thought I was nuts too but since I'm a Russian/Ukrainian Kozak with Mongolian blood mixed in, I'm apparently crazy from birth. 
I always stored supplies/food/water..etc and one week we had a really bad ice storm, he loved the fact we were prepared. Just do your own thing, don't talk about it with family and come here to hang out with us, you'll feel less crazy


----------



## 45thumper (Jul 23, 2013)

It may be overkill but you could ask them when the conversation allows, how would you be willing to got to the corner grocery for a loaf of bread or gallon of milk about 10pm in Ferguson, Missouri a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just accrue a little at a time, over time you will have everything you need to provide for your immediate family. When your extended family comes knocking when everything goes bad you can simply feed them to the wolves, they'll understand.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You'll just have to get used to it.
There is an admission that must be made once someone accepts that bad times could come.
That admission is that the world as we know it is held together by a few delicate threads.
That idea scares people. That fear leads them to outright reject any scenario where that possibility exists.
You calling attention to it only causes them to recoil.

Until something happens...

It doesn't have to be big or difficult. Just something that changes life for a little while.
Bad storm knocks out power, harsh drought, frozen roads, etc...
Once any little inconvenience happens, and you have all the resources to to accommodate the situation with no problems, you will be seen as a genius.

That happened with my wife. We were frozen in, in Texas.... meaning there was an eighth of an inch of ice on the roadway. 
We couldn't get to the grocery, lost power a few times, the normal stuff.
My wife started freaking out after the first day. She started going hysterical at the idea that we couldn't get to the store for things.
I calmly lead her to the room she gave me to stock stuff, and I got to watch the stress melt away.

She's been on board ever since.

Just keep at it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My wife started freaking out after the first day. She started going hysterical at the idea that we couldn't get to the store for things.
> I calmly lead her to the room she gave me to stock stuff, and I got to watch the stress melt away.


Love this


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If you are spending all your money on preps and hurting your family well being by this over extension then you are crazy. If you are not doing this you are a good husband and father. Remember to not let preparing consume your thoughts and actions. Store the extra supplies and call it a day. No need to speak of it with anyone until the need arises. best of luck


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

So here is my take on all that jazz....

A huge percentage of everyone here in WV has a cellar house. Many have large gardens every year and can a bunch of food in jars. These cellar houses are packed with shelves and hundreds of ball/mason jars full of food. We have deep freezes full of meat, often more than one freezer. We have gun cabinets full of shotguns and riffles. These are just the folks in town. Further out in the country, things get serious. Nobody calls us preppers. Its just the normal way of things here.

Auto clubs have a long list of things they recommend motorist keep in the vehicle at all times. Can you name a few?

In tornado and hurricane prone areas, the local news and everyone goes on high alert at the beginning of each season. They make check lists for all that is recommended to keep in the home. Ever seen these lists?

Homes and farms in the mid-west. Many have some form of storm cellar. It is an expected thing on the property. The announcement goes "If you do not have a storm cellar or basement, head to the most interior..."

And the big boy of threats....nuclear! Could never happen, right? If it was a real possibility the government would spend billions on underground nuclear shelters and millions to staff and maintain them....wait....they've been doing that all along.

Its the people that don't prepare that are the anomaly.....the weirdo.....the nut job! Lol....just remind yourself of that the next time they try to get you down and introduce them to anyone who survived the great depression....they might back you up as well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been called crazy a few times, and my response is always that my mental stability has nothing to do with the discussion at hand.

When crisis hits, it is the ill-prepared who suffer. Those who are prepared before the monster hurricane even begins to form are the ones who are not frantically trying to get supplies and come up with a plan. Think of "monster hurricane" as being a metaphor.

You might be crazy, but your foresight is not indicative of it.

Food, water, toilet paper and booze; not necessarily in that order. :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha great order


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like you have bought into the "Wussification of the American Male and if He tries to act as a Responsible Head of his Household He is Crazy" syndrome...as has been planned by the communists for years. 

Sit your wife down without the children. The children don't get a say in this. They are friggin kids and will do as you say. And if they call you crazy one more time, they need swift and painful punishment for disrespecting their father who is looking after their safety. 

Turn the TV, phones, ipad, computer off and have a Man to Wife serious discussion about what is going on, how to prepare, how much money and time to spend and distribute responsibilities. Start acting like a team leader and empower your wife to be the Co-Team Leader. I'm here to tell you once Mrs Slippy got on board many years ago, it was fantastic. She often is the one that actively makes many of our purchases; from ammo, canning supplies, fruit trees, food stores. medicine, sundries, etc. I have unleashed the "Crakken" in the little lady and it is good. Do the same and if the children show you dis-respect start taking away their stuff that YOU bought them. 


Good Lord Man, take control of your life...but if you are running around naked, shitting in your cereal and eating it...well you might be crazy...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Good Lord Man, take control of your life...but if you are running around naked, shitting in your cereal and eating it...well you might be crazy...


If your idea of prepping is to hoard as many Star Wars trading cards your attic can hold...your family just might have a point.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd make a tinfoil hat, camo pants, no shirt. apply camo (soot will work) on my face and upper body, tape a butter knife to a broomstick, then ask my wife when she going to get ready. But then, I'm crazy like that.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'd make a tinfoil hat, camo pants, no shirt. apply camo (soot will work) on my face and upper body, tape a butter knife to a broomstick, then ask my wife when she going to get ready. But then, I'm crazy like that.


Hilarious


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

about 3 years ago we were snowed in, unusual for here in the mild south west of England where the normal winter weather is lots of rain and gales, anyway we couldn't get the car out and drive anywhere for 3 weeks nearly a month, no shopping no nothing, managed to walk the dog but that was it, did we run out of food? no we didn't because we had a fully stocked larder.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Good Lord Man, take control of your life...but if you are running around naked, shitting in your cereal and eating it...well you might be crazy...


Spot on Slippy!And my monitor needed cleaned anyway.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Keep prepping b/c you obviously need to be the leader, and that's OK every group has one (or more if fortunate). Changing their mind should be done by showing them examples one story at a time and overtime you can't force feed people on this.. (it's information overload) b/c they think it can't or won't change. But true examples that show how the collapse of currency, or looting in a lawless siuation, or any other good example will hopefully open their mind to the possibility. Either way, keep prepping because you are TOTALLY SANE!!!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just point out it's simple common sense to prepare for a emergency. Even a squirrel has enough smarts to store nuts.


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

"Hi kids! I'm Terddy McPoo! Is your cereal missing something? Try new Poo-Puffs! Kid tested, mother approved! Part of this complete breakfast!"


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

You have to start somewhere.pull your circuit breakers when shes not home and say"powers been out for 6 hours!' see her freak,then mention see what I told you?.....prepare to duck and run or,have a conversation about things like this happening.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Just point out it's simple common sense to prepare for a emergency. Even a squirrel has enough smarts to store nuts.


Especially this one!


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

CornerStone said:


> So I started prepping basically for any SHTF situation, from a short power outage (Which would not allow us to heat the house or cook) to the end of civilization. I dont have any particular worries but I want to be as preppared as possible. My wife and family keep saying its crazy and not normal. I think they are living in a fantasy where everything will just keep going how it is and nothing bad will ever happen. IDK, its just hard to get my point across to them without being called crazy, any advice guys?


You keep doing what your doing. Your wife and family will thank you someday for it.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

CornerStone said:


> So I started prepping basically for any SHTF situation, from a short power outage (Which would not allow us to heat the house or cook) to the end of civilization. I dont have any particular worries but I want to be as preppared as possible. My wife and family keep saying its crazy and not normal. I think they are living in a fantasy where everything will just keep going how it is and nothing bad will ever happen. IDK, its just hard to get my point across to them without being called crazy, any advice guys?


My strategy is to take one part of being prepared and tackle it one module at a time. Today I'm going to look at water containers to enhance my drinking water stash. Another thing you need to look at and point out to your wife, who I suspect is giving you the most close up push back, is events that have already happened. Mostly weather related events, floods, tornados, brush fires, earthquakes, hurricanes, ice storms. Since you said power outage, you need to resort to doing all your cooking on a gas grill. It would be good to have a good stock of cast iron to cook upon a gas grill and then DO IT once a week. Nothing like breakfast cooked in a cast iron skillet on the grill for some reason. Or add a Coleman stove along with the gas grill for additional ability to cook. I plan for 30 days w/o electricity, beyond that I'll have to refigure what to do next and I plan for a regional event and not an apocalyptic national sized event effecting everyone. What has happened to your geographic location that caused a power outage and build from that. Katrina, the east coast hurricanes followed by an ice storm, the ice storms of a few years ago. MUST HAVE WATER and not depend upon the power or gov't to provide. Being prepared is even more about personal convenience and safety of not having to venture out when disaster strikes locally.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If don't want to seem crazy to others I'd suggest this: 

Consider where you live and account for what's likely to happen. Then what could happen and finally what the **** you hope never happens! All along, keep quiet about what you're doing - no need to for others to know. Also, keep a healthy perspective about what you're doing - live in and enjoy the moment. If you're doing it right, the peace of mind you gain from having a plan will help make that easier. Don't ... DO NOT ... let prepping consume you and become an unhealthy obsession. In many ways, watch Doomsday Preppers as a study in what not to do! You want to talk crazy? Half of them are, or at least behave that way to score their 15 minutes of fame. Which brings me back to keep quiet ... those knuckleheads put big targets on their backs being so braggadocios on TV.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

CornerStone said:


> So I started prepping basically for any SHTF situation, from a short power outage (Which would not allow us to heat the house or cook) to the end of civilization. I dont have any particular worries but I want to be as preppared as possible. My wife and family keep saying its crazy and not normal. I think they are living in a fantasy where everything will just keep going how it is and nothing bad will ever happen. IDK, its just hard to get my point across to them without being called crazy, any advice guys?


Take them on a trip to war torn Ukraine! might help change their minds?!?!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.koryogroup.com/travel_tours.php

Jesse tell them what they've won!
You've won a fabulous trip to the DPRK!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I am not a Dr. But I pretend to be one. Im my expert opinion you are a few sandwiches short of a picnic, as am I, now go do what the voices in your head said to


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

You folks are awesome! Its always good to know people have the same train of thought as myself. Basically how I started was expanding our gardens. My wife loves salads and I thought, If we grow and store extra food it may come in handy if we get stuck in the house this winter again. Then I started thinking, man the heat bill sucks, maybe I can do more heating with wood than gas. Im basically expanding on our current way of life so that if something were to happen it wouldn't crush us. We will have food, water, TP, and means to defend ourselves if it is required. I budget 20$ a paycheck to buying supplies and have now added another 20$ per paycheck for next years garden expansion. When I buy supplies I leave them in the truck and carry them into the store room when she's not around. We had a Labor Day party and I showed my brother in law(also a Prepper and a Marine and Prision Gaurd) my progress and my wife did nothing but make jokes about my appocolipe room and supplies.


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh, and my kids are 3yrs old,1yr old and cooking so they listen pretty good lol


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

you could also try "forgetting" to pay the utility bill for the month! 'Good thing we had this water stored away and wood for the stove chopped'


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

Its really, really difficult to explain to some folks just how necessary being prepared is. Until you have lived through some kind of drastic situation, you'll never quite know what its all about. From long term economic down swings to direct hits from a cat. 4/5 hurricane I have found that some of the simplest of preps can make a world of difference. The three largest employers in this county all shut down at the same time, just as gasoline, food, and utility prices jumped. My hunting and fishing shot up to keep the freezer full. Thank God for my chainsaws, axes, wood mauls, and wood burner. Having additional employable skills was a great prep as well.

Hurricane Charley hit me August 13, 2004 during the three years I lived in Punta Gorda, FL. Direct hit. Charlotte County was skipped over for evacuation and told to stay off the interstate to allow for staggered evacuations of the coastal counties above and below us. Half of my home was gone...open to the sky. Wild life was displaced, angry, and confused. SW Florida had a python and boa constrictor population that was huge, self-sustaining, and growing out of control. My best preps there was my stack of tarps, my machete, and my .45. All were used to keep rain, gators, giant snakes, and looters out of my kitchen. I had a generator running the first night but it was stolen while I slept. All windows were gone in both the house and car. Trees were down on both house and car. There was no way out. We just had to hang on for weeks. We were at the mercy of the national guard relief efforts for water and food. No big deal, everyone has gone through a severe hurricane. But now I know what I wished I would have had with me at the time. Bet your ass I have it all now. And I know what it feels like to shoot 5 alligators, two wild boar, and a gigantic python in my kitchen!

But I digress. Make your preparations! Have extra everything! Don't always expect to be able to evacuate! Make checklists! After all, its all on you! Its your responsibility!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike, that's insane! Awesome post


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I think there has been enough natural disasters around the world in the past few years that it's crazy NOT to prepper for something. All the earthquakes around the world is what finally got me started a few years back and living in Socal, it was pretty easy to get my wife on board. She is not as concerned about it as I am but she support/tolerates my prepping because of this. Everytime there is an earthquake, snow storm or hurricane somewhere around the country that leaves people without power, food or water I remind her that would have been okay if it had happenned to us.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a thought...

prepping will save you money...

We purchased cases of tomato soup @.34 a can... now it is closer to $1 a can
We have canned Ham more expensive now
Spaghetti sauce... we bought a bunch at .90 a can.. now it is $1.10 to $1.59

canned fruit//same thing...

so prepping not only makes you prepared it helps you save money


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Your Brother in law sounds like a nice guy. I am glad my wife is on board with me 100% though. She likes to be prepared for just Winter alone so she understands


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

My wife doesn't even really prepare for winter. She just expects everything to work and be hunky dory


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its helpful if your wife is on board. Slippy is right. Sometimes you just have to lead. I also don't talk much about prepping other than this forum and with my wife. The less people who know what I am doing and what I have, the safer it is for us and our supplies if something goes wrong. I just pass it off to the kids as the boy scout Motto "Be prepared". Bad snow storm, power outage, what ever be ready for a few days. Eliminates the chances of them saying something inadvertent.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

A true prepper will never have everything they think they need. A prepper in for the the long haul will accumulate a lot of stuff, much of would be used in a SHTF scenario, some wouldn't. Keep after it, keep it to yourself and immediate family (which includes us) and add as you can. As you know it isn't all about foodstuffs. Collect things that don't draw so much attention or take up a lot of space like knives, ropes, first aid equipment, water storage and filter devices... and on and on.....

My wife is hot and cold depending on the day about my collecting & prepping. Just stay at it and wait them out. One day they will realize just how smart you are 

1895gunner


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can sympathize with you 1895. I am going thru the same again. When we lived up north in West Chicago suburbs, and I prepped to include her unmarried sister she was pretty well on board. Now we're in AZ , no sister and she seems to be very cool again. 

My idea is "Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean the Sh*t won't hit the fan".


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

When it comes to the gardening my wife is on board. Storing supplies and other things she's not so I try keeping that on the DL


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

See not everyone has my position, geographically speaking. I can justify having huge water tanks, and any other outdoor preps based on where I live. without it being noticed as well. I need mass water for Animals and gardening, but nothing can be seen from the street and nothing is huge so it works real well for me. Keep going your smart not crazy


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a well and a hand pump so water storage isn't really an issue for me


----------



## SfS (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a struggle trying to get my wife on board (I've recently started prepping). Worst part is where I am (australia) we don't have any major natural disasters, even less where I'm located. Only thing that's happened recently has been strong wind and rain which put some colorbond fencing up onto some powerlines and put power out in 5 suburbs. So I can't use winter or disasters as an excuse lol. 

Slowly but surely the supply will grow I promise you that.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Where in Australia?? 

We have had lots of natural disasters of late


----------



## SfS (Sep 2, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Where in Australia??
> 
> We have had lots of natural disasters of late


Western sydney.


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm in wi so winter is a big deal here.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

So the major storms that went through there last summer diddnt affect you or the blue mountains Bush fire didn't rase alarm bells (hell NSW rural fire survive got qld units down there) 

You been following disasters for long mate?? The events that are "near miss" are just as important as the hits (don't mean to sound like a ass, but in seqld, I have been directly affected by 2 natural disasters in 5 years, indirectly affected by a small handful, had 1 tsunami warning, multiple cyclone "alerts" seen a single mum in tears on TV over a cyclone warning for Townsville, that was a fizzer.. And that's off the top of my head, not counting the high wind/hail storms that are just a constant) 

When i was in sydney (north east) the 2 major threats was storms and bush fire...


----------



## SfS (Sep 2, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> So the major storms that went through there last summer diddnt affect you or the blue mountains Bush fire didn't rase alarm bells (hell NSW rural fire survive got qld units down there)
> 
> You been following disasters for long mate?? The events that are "near miss" are just as important as the hits (don't mean to sound like a ass, but in seqld, I have been directly affected by 2 natural disasters in 5 years, indirectly affected by a small handful, had 1 tsunami warning, multiple cyclone "alerts" seen a single mum in tears on TV over a cyclone warning for Townsville, that was a fizzer.. And that's off the top of my head, not counting the high wind/hail storms that are just a constant)
> 
> When i was in sydney (north east) the 2 major threats was storms and bush fire...


Neither of those fires were near me and didn't really effect me. Qld I know has been through hell the past 5 years.

We've had some high wind the past week nothing strong enough in my specific area to do damage though.

I know stuff is happening here there and everywhere hence my prepping. So when it knocks on the door I'll be ready.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

SfS said:


> Neither of those fires were near me and didn't really effect me. Qld I know has been through hell the past 5 years.
> 
> We've had some high winds in the past week nothing strong enough in my specific area to do damage though.
> 
> I know stuff is happening here there and everywhere hence my prepping. So when it knocks on the door I'll be ready.


Your not the only one in aus that feels that way, were you around during the Sydney water crisis?? That's a major one (late 90s)

Was more trying to understand where your coming from with disasters... (West sydney is a big area)

We have just got your high winds up here, but the alarm is fire (low humidity + med spring temps + high winds = a good fire)

But welcome to the forums, i do aplogize for sounding like a ass... But all over aus we have had one disaster after another


----------



## SfS (Sep 2, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Your not the only one in aus that feels that way, were you around during the Sydney water crisis?? That's a major one (late 90s)
> 
> Was more trying to understand where your coming from with disasters... (West sydney is a big area)
> 
> ...


If the fires get bad I'm close enough to be worried put it that way lol.

Late 90s I would of been between 9-11 so I don't remember that, I'm still fairly young.

Nah mate your right, people in specific areas cop alot more then others in this baron place. Qld being tropical is one of them unfortunately.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

SfS said:


> If the fires get bad I'm close enough to be worried put it that way lol.
> 
> Late 90s I would of been between 9-11 so I don't remember that, I'm still fairly young.
> 
> Nah mate your right, people in specific areas cop alot more then others in this baron place. Qld being tropical is one of them unfortunately.


True...

The Sydney water crisis is on wiki, you couldn't drink tap water as it has some bug in it, all water needed to be boiled or bottled and was one hot summer 

Disaster wise... Its a matter of time before you're affected, wise to start sooner than later...

I assumed you have started, so look up the ses recommendations for a disaster (3 days worth they recommend) to help you get the Mrs on board, and watch international disasters very closely (on main stream media) and plant little "seeds" like how do we survive this, or what would we do...

Then add the reality, the risk for this one hitting here is low, but the risk for that one is high


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Many people choose to go through life with blinders on. They only see the good things that happen right in front of them and ignore anything that may disturb their version of Utopia. Then there are tose crazy people who actually look at what's going on and say, "Hey this doesn't look good." They then do something to prepare for whatever it is that doesn't look good. I bet Noah's family thought he was crazy as hell building a boat in the middle of the dessert, but ....


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

2000ShadowACE said:


> Many people choose to go through life with blinders on. They only see the good things that happen right in front of them and ignore anything that may disturb their version of Utopia. Then there are tose crazy people who actually look at what's going on and say, "Hey this doesn't look good." They then do something to prepare for whatever it is that doesn't look good. I bet Noah's family thought he was crazy as hell building a boat in the middle of the dessert, but ....


I always say, the Arc was built by an amature but the Titanic was built by professionals. Same thing with prepping, amatures say hay this doesnt look good and Im going to do something about it. Professionals keep telling us that everything is fine and we should all relax.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Life's experiences are the best teacher. Some of us learn from seeing what happened to others, some by learning from their own experiences, some had their homework get eaten by their dog and never learn.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not sure just how I am going to "ease" my family into the PREPPING life. Right now, my wife thinks I have a screw loose, but as long as she doesn't get access to my budget, I guess I can keep on, keeping on. I am only praying that when the S DOES HTF, we have some amount of advanced notification, so that I can get her and the rest of the family on the same page.


----------

